# Dogface eye problem, please help



## Snausy (Dec 8, 2007)

Hello everyone. I'm new to these forums but just found them and thought maybe you could help me. 

I had this dogface puffer shipped to me two days ago and he showed up in VERY cold water. He missed a flight and spent an extra day in sub-freezing weather....he looked like death when I put him in QT. 

After 24 hours he bounced back and seems to be making a recovery but he has a terrible eye problem. He has a distinct yellow cloud in one eye that is like cataracts. It is because of how cold the water was I'm sure because he was fine before shipment. It would be rough having a puffer that is blind in one eye. Is there anything I can do. Does anyone know what this is and how to help him? Thanks for any suggestions, here are some pictures:

























I really wish I knew how to help him. What would you do?
Thank you for any help, it is really appreciated.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Hang in there, I'm checking on something for you but will need some time. My husband and I have dealt with that before on new shipments, and many of them have healed up and were fine after, but I don't remember what we treated them with. I will ask him tomorrow, so just hang in there, keep him in good water conditions (that is most important, keep water stable and extra clean so he can heal).


----------



## Snausy (Dec 8, 2007)

Thank you for the words of encouragement. If you could find out what you treated them with I would be most appreciative. He's a perfect little puffer other than the eye problem. 

Thanks again and I'll be waiting for your reply.


----------

